
Big Data Analytics Systems: What Goes Around Comes Around - mrry
http://www.slideshare.net/rxin/2015-0409-cs186guestlecture
======
frankmcsherry
Oh, it's coming around, alright.

[https://www.usenix.org/conference/hotos15/workshop-
program/p...](https://www.usenix.org/conference/hotos15/workshop-
program/presentation/mcsherry)

------
jacques_chester
On slide 58, it's worth noting that Greenplum doesn't belong to EMC any more.
It's been spun into Pivotal's Big Data Suite[0].

Disclaimer: I work for Pivotal Labs, another part of the same company.

[0] [http://pivotal.io/big-data/pivotal-big-data-suite](http://pivotal.io/big-
data/pivotal-big-data-suite)

------
amit_m
What are people actually using these days for analytics? What is missing?
(i.e. what would the dream startup do for you?)

There's a lot of hype around certain technologies, and I suspect it does not
reflect reality. I've used hadoop+pig a few years ago and it was absolutely
terrible.

~~~
bagels
I'm working on moving some analytics from pig + hadoop streaming over to
Redshift.

The debug cycles are so much faster with sql queries.

~~~
threeseed
I am assuming you tried Hive, Impala, Spark SQL ?

Redshift seems like a great fit for Adhoc analytics. Just a shame you can't
run it in your own data centre (some of us can't use the cloud).

~~~
ddorian43
You can use citusdb (postgresql, columnar). Not the same, but close.

------
crimsonalucard
Wrong. Big Data is not some analytics system. It's a method to cure cancer,
stop terrorism and end world hunger.

Honestly if you google "big data" \+ "cure cancer" or any of the things above
you'll get an article about it. Big Data is over-hyped.

